# Zeiss 25/2 with extension ring?



## Zeidora (Feb 17, 2015)

Does the Zeiss 25 mm f/2 (not f/2.8) ZE work with a thin (13 mm) extension ring? I try to decide between the 25/2 and the 25/2.8. Everything suggests the f/2 (overall quality, wider opening, aspheric elements, anomalous dispersion glasses) but it has a longer close focus distance/smaller reproduction ratio. I intend to use it for landscapes and plant portraits with flower in foreground rest of habit in background, so close focus is moderately important. I fully understand that image quality will be a tad reduced. 
I never liked close-focus filters, which would be the obvious alternative; putting that on a ZF lens seems a bit heretical.
I know that the 21 mm will not focus at all with the 13 mm extension ring [or more precisely, at infinity focus, focal plane seems to be inside the lens].


----------

